
Show HN: Misakey – end-to-end encryption for your documents and discussions - FabienFournier
https://www.misakey.com/
======
FabienFournier
Misakey secure documents exchanges with your clients.

For that, we have put together three apps in one.

A multi browser messaging end-to-end encrypted, A confidential cloud storage,
A security assistant you can integrate in your usual tools.

We just launch the beta today, so you can test the app. All the feature are
not here but we are working hard on it!

Here are some examples of features for the beta:

View & organize documents, End-to-end encryption, Instant messaging, Room
creation.

